
IAMA Person who has been living in a homeless shelter for 3+ months. - ph0rque
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/erotd/iama_person_who_has_been_living_in_a_homeless/
======
ph0rque
Best comment found so far, from the person doing the AMA:

 _I'd say that the very best way to help someone who is homeless would be to
put them up, offer them some work in exchange for giving them a place to stay,
and start giving them the connections to reach their goals (education,
employment, etc.)_

